# FS: GQF 1502 Sportsman Incubator- NE Ohio



## OneCuteShasta (Mar 19, 2007)

GQF 1502 Sportsman incubator for sale. It's about 4 years old. Runs perfect. Large capacity. I've had 99% hatch rate with this incubator. Everything is automatic- just load the eggs, add the water to the bucket and let it go. New moisture wicks will be needed. Otherwise you're set. $500.00 or best offer. Serious inquiries only please! Pick up in North Lawrence, Ohio 44666


----------

